# Seiko 7A38-7029 Inbound And I'M Excited!



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Just bit the bullet on this (sellers pic) on another forum:










I bought one of these new in Hong Kong in 1983 and always loved the watch - for some reason it just ticked all the right boxes for me. I was staying at a mates place in 1989 when he was burgled and my watch (amongst other things) was stolen. I've been looking for one ever since and when I saw this one come up, I just had to grab it.

Can't wait to be reunited with an old friend! :yahoo:


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

DMP said:


> Just bit the bullet on this (sellers pic) on another forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, like the face, nice


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

You have every right to be excited, they are a great looking watch. Health to enjoy!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

thats one great looking watch, enjoy,

paul


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats - a very handsome chrono.

Having read SEIKO7A38's long post about them I am quite taken by this exact model.

Hope it meets your expectations


----------

